# How do I learn how to study for medical school?



## shanelowney

Few simple revision tips for new medical students to do better in your college or university

Break up study schedules into 20 to 30-minute segments
Make an investigation schedule
Save hardest points for the first part of the day
Make bright notes and brain maps
Practice old tests and papers
I used to follow these simple steps when I was in all saints university at that time these things help me a lot to achieve the desire destination in my studies.


----------

